# Quicky Flush



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

leaving logans landing i wanted to flush the black tank and hooked up the quicky flush without thinking i opened the water all the way (more isnt better)







after a few seconds i herd the tone change and water flooded from the belly pan.I knew i had blown something loose,upon arriving home i looked and it was a hose clamp on the tank end ,so it wont be too bad to fix it.

I always use a pressure reducer and just wanted to remind everyone the pressure can hurt the quicky flush as well as the fresh water lines ,dave


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great advice, Dave!

That is one repair I would rather not have to make.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Did any of the, er... "contents" spill out? I ran my QFs off of the campground water supply in the space next to you but had no problems. I guess I was lucky.

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hopefully he got most of the "stuff" out during the first flush...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hopefully...but if the first flush worked that well, we wouldn't need the Quickie-Flush!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I was just HOPING he got "most" of it....YUCK


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Tonka, not to change the subject, but do you just throw the 25RSS in the bed of that truck?!

Man, that is one sweet ride, I know you can't even feel it behind you!

Good luck with the quickie flush, that is likely my next mod...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

On the way back from Logan Landing one of our Quicky Flush brackets shed a screw. I attribute it to that whisper-smooth drive across I-20 in Alabama. Seriously, what sadist designed that road? I was actually less smooth than more than half the dirt roads I have driven.

R v r e
e e i


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Seriously, what sadist designed that road? I was actually less smooth than more than half the dirt roads I have driven.
> 
> R v r e
> e e i
> [snapback]110196[/snapback]​


Possibilty the same one that design most of Pa roads

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Reverie said:
> 
> 
> > Â Seriously, what sadist designed that road?Â I was actually less smooth than more than half the dirt roads I have driven.Â
> ...


I second that


----------

